# Ascaso Dream ground coffee screen kit question?



## LeeH (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, I was hoping someone could offer me some advice on my Ascaso Dream Versatile. I recently purchased a ground coffee only conversion kit with the wider dispersion screen and since installing this I've noticed this has considerably lowered the group head, (probably up to 8mm) this has caused dosing problems with my baskets, especially the single one. I cant seem to get a sufficient amount of ground coffee in the basket without struggling to attach the portafilter....it's just too tight!! I'm not sure these kits are actually made by Ascaso or after market? Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## Goblinsgrind (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi LeeH,

I've got the dream pre-versatile model with the updated group head kit from fairfax coffee, think this is the same thing, a solid brass group head insert with shower screen. I haven't really noticed problems with doubles but the pucks improved immensely. Problem I have now got is leaking on warmup and on steaming from the group and I have already replaced the seals.

You will get less clearance I guess that's the compromise but have you made sure the group is screwed in tight against the rubber gasket behind?


----------



## davedave (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just ordered this kit - hopefully it does the trick. I noticed the newer photos of this kit show the brass insert and the shower screen plus two new filters - for 1 and 2 cups. The older photos I've found show only the showerhead parts. I wondered if the problems you've seen might be because you're using the original pressurized filters, which may sit higher in the portafilter? The new ones certainly look deeper.

Cheers,

davedave


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If anyone comes across this thread in future do email Ascaso if you have any issues, I had a grinder playing up and they were really helpful and sent me parts and advice.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Goblinsgrind said:


> Problem I have now got is leaking on warmup and on steaming from the group and I have already replaced the seals.


I had the same fault on a machine I had in for repair, the internal pipe had cracked causing water and steam to get through to the group during warmup. You can get a new pipe from Blue Star coffee but is not the easiest to fit.


----------

